# Tecumseh 5.5



## chopper3511 (Nov 15, 2009)

Having problems with a snowthrower. It is and MTD with a 5.5 tecumseh engine. I took it apart to fix a leak but the camshaft has a spring on it and i have no idea where it went. model is 31A-3CAD752 (2007) and serial is 1j035110052. It is a 2 stage snowthrower. Thanks.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Did you take the engine apart? 

If so, it's probably the spring to the compression release on the camshaft. 

Need the numbers off of the engine, if this is the case.


----------



## chopper3511 (Nov 15, 2009)

thank you. the ony numbers that i could find on the engine was on a tag it read, SBH-43374 and Ser 5133D There was another number that i saw on the case cover that was stamped into the metal it is 19-0-140. Thank you again


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

That's a short block model number, I will see if I can track down a model number for you this weekend.


----------



## boneboy (Nov 18, 2009)

*5.5 tecumseh*

i have a 5.5 tecumseh motor that has no springs for the throttle i need help on how the springs are hooked up on this it is a 3000 watt generator can any one help me please thanks


----------



## chopper3511 (Nov 15, 2009)

Thank you 30 year. any help would be great


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

None of my reference material lists this short block number. If I find any information, I will post it here for you.


----------



## chopper3511 (Nov 15, 2009)

No problem thanks for looking. I will continue looking as well.


----------

